# English bedan, can be used bevel up?



## Zaax (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey all, 
Still a pretty newbie to turning, but I recently got a bedan, after it was highly recommended by a very experienced turner. 
Turns out (pun intended), he once worked for Crown, developing tools, so he sold me a Crown, which I now know to be an English bedan, trapezoidal profile. And when he demoed it for me, he indeed used it bevel down.

Then I learned and saw the way the French ones (straight profile) are used - bevel up.

So my question is obviously, the English bedan, can it be used bevel up too? Or is there some danger of catching it more, or a danger to the tool itself?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure understand the question but I use bevel up method just like a skew to turn beads & spheres. It takes practise but a bedan is more than just large parting tool. Bet there a lot of English turner just as confused on how to use the tool. After Frenchman in second video came to the states and did his demo on how to use the tool bought one! Don't know how many years ago that was and no don't use the tool every day but learn how to control that tool it's a pleasure to use.


----------



## Zaax (Sep 27, 2017)

Just want to make sure there is no problem using the "English bedan" (trapezoidal) which is meant to be used bevel down, in the bevel up manner, the way the "French bedans" are used.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

The only French Bedan turning tool know of is sold in the U.S. made by Glaser Hitec made with exotic steel. To me only thing going for it is size 1/2" versus 3/8" HSS sold by other vendors here in North America. Cannot find a French manufacturer of Bedan tools. as far As I know Bedan tools come from U.K. tool vendors or made in China.

http://www.glaserhitec.com/shop/shopping/12-bedan/

Bought my Sorby Bedan & Sizing tool, and was very disappointed with sizing part that set. I would never pay what they ask for that kit today.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=108735-S&Category_Code=

Like most folks used my Bedan as a parting tool bevel down until seen Francois Escoulin demonstrate the tool at a Symposium here. Learning to use the tool bevel up takes little practice. If afraid to waste wood or afraid to fail don't try.

Bottom line a Bedan can be use up or down, there are no rules regardless of where made!


----------



## Zaax (Sep 27, 2017)

Hehe, of course, it's not a matter of WHERE it was made, it's a matter of what KIND or style, i.e. trapezoidal/beveled vs. straight. The Taylor one is made in UK, in the French, straight, style.

I just want to make sure there is no catch, or safety issue using the trapezoidal style one, bevel up…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I just want to make sure there is no catch, or safety issue using the trapezoidal style one, bevel up…


You are safe either way … bevel up or down the chances of a catch are the same. I have an English bedan and have used it bevel down to create tenons, etc., and bevel up to roll beads, etc.


----------

